# 2003 Polaris tire/wheel size?



## absledder (Jun 1, 2014)

I currently have bear claws on stock rims for my 03 500HO. I'm looking to go to a zilla tire, maybe 26 or 27? But I'm not sure what will fit. I want something that won't rub over big bumps, but I'm not afraid to trim/shape a little plastic if needed. I also don't know what rims to get. I don't need anything fancy, but it looks like nothing fits the stock rears anymore so I'll probably need new rims with the tires. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------

And on another note has anyone used the coil spacers or heavy duty springs on this quad? The stockers are a little warn out from having a plow on the front 6 months of the year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

On the 03 you need to stick to the stock width if you are using stock wheels or you will rub on the front strut.


----------

